# Quickie Flush Instal



## Mark C and Family (Jan 21, 2007)

I installed a quckie flush today on a 26KBRS. What an ordeal. I unscrewed the gas line and the screws holding the bottom along most of one side so I could see where the tanks were positioned. The hardest part was sweating about where to make the first cut. Unfortunatley, my first cut was a mistake, but ended up being ok as it was right below the sensors on the black water tank. I will secure it up tight and know that I have access to those sensors if I ever need them. As well, it allowed me to get my bearings on where the second cut should be. The most difficult part was finding a spot where 1) there is enough space for the drill, 2) you can fit your hands and arms into the whole you just nervously made, and 3) where the spray on the quickie flush will hit the sensors. Well, I had to compromise on putting the quickie flush on the same wall of the tank as the senors. Not ideal, but I drilled several small holes into the quickie flush nozzle to ensure enough water came out the side of the senors. Tried it on the hose before it was installed and man can it throw a spray pattern!!. Once the hole for the nozzle was drilled, the rest was a peace of cake. Lots of silicone, 3 screws, some swearing, running the hose, installing the female end on the frame rail, some more swearing, and then tightening every thing up. Tomorrow I will run some water through it to make sure it is all sealed, and then build a bracket to secure the flap I made on the bottom cover.

I am now planning to keep this trailer as long as I live because I do not want to do that again.

Total time thus far - 2.5 hours, most of which was getting up the nerve to make the first cut.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I must say that you're braver than we when it comes to doing this install. We probably won't ever do this mod, but will have the dealer do it for us on our next TT. I think someone here got their dealer to do it for $200.00...Well worth the cost!

I bought a spinning flush wand at Walmart and hope that it'll do a decent job. Our sensors are already misreading the tank level, so my basic thought is "Oh well" at this point.

Sorry to hear you had such a tough time of it, but now that it's finally done, you can relax and know that your black tank will now be squeaky clean


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Add an inline pressure regulator. I did this since my first campground use I blew one of the conections off.

I cheated I cut a flap in the underside covering to access the tank.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Add an inline pressure regulator. 
[/quote]







what's that? I haven't heard it mentioned before


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> > Add an inline pressure regulator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


click this...This is a simple one..
This one...has a gauge on it.

I have not done this mod either ... not sure I will. We haven't had any problems so far 
with the sensors but I don't have a problem with filling my tank some before a trip and letting
"stuff" slosh around and dumping when we get to a CG...

MaeJae


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

For added "fun" purchase a clear plastic fitting for the end of your waste port, hook your hose to it and watch what your QF cleans that the wand never got off. I know this sounds sort of perverse but I actually enjoy knowing my tank is cleaning up better and better each time I blast it with the water.

I added a "Y" connection to both my QF connections (I have them on both tanks). This allows me to only handle the water hose once, instead of connecting and disconnecting the hose from side to side. This also saved me a LOT of time.

Reverie


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

I really appreciate this post! lol We pick up our TT Friday and I went in Monday and paid our wonderful dealer (Walnut Ridge) $127.00 to do the install!

Ain't this forum grand?!  

Lisa


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Mark C and Family said:


> Add an inline pressure regulator. I did this since my first campground use I blew one of the conections off.


I found a pressure regulator severely restricts the flow such that it will not spin my Tornado flush. The QF might similarly be degraded with a pressure regulator in place.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

GoVols said:


> Add an inline pressure regulator. I did this since my first campground use I blew one of the conections off.


I found a pressure regulator severely restricts the flow such that it will not spin my Tornado flush. The QF might similarly be degraded with a pressure regulator in place.
[/quote]

I have never had a pressure regulator on mine. I can see the fear of blowing a connection loose, but I think GoVols is correct, that a regulator might reduce the pressure needed for the jets too much. I think the trick is just to bring the pressure up slowly. Avoid the water hammer from cranking the spigot open too fast.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

When we first bought our camper, I thought $80 was a lot to install the quickie flush! I guess it was a bargain. The service department did say that was their first install on an Outback and might be their last (at least at that price quote!)


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Mark C and Family said:


> I installed a quckie flush today on a 26KBRS. What an ordeal. I unscrewed the gas line and the screws holding the bottom along most of one side so I could see where the tanks were positioned. The hardest part was sweating about where to make the first cut. Unfortunatley, my first cut was a mistake, but ended up being ok as it was right below the sensors on the black water tank. I will secure it up tight and know that I have access to those sensors if I ever need them. As well, it allowed me to get my bearings on where the second cut should be. The most difficult part was finding a spot where 1) there is enough space for the drill, 2) you can fit your hands and arms into the whole you just nervously made, and 3) where the spray on the quickie flush will hit the sensors. Well, I had to compromise on putting the quickie flush on the same wall of the tank as the senors. Not ideal, but I drilled several small holes into the quickie flush nozzle to ensure enough water came out the side of the senors. Tried it on the hose before it was installed and man can it throw a spray pattern!!. Once the hole for the nozzle was drilled, the rest was a peace of cake. Lots of silicone, 3 screws, some swearing, running the hose, installing the female end on the frame rail, some more swearing, and then tightening every thing up. Tomorrow I will run some water through it to make sure it is all sealed, and then build a bracket to secure the flap I made on the bottom cover.
> 
> I am now planning to keep this trailer as long as I live because I do not want to do that again.
> 
> Total time thus far - 2.5 hours, most of which was getting up the nerve to make the first cut.


OK guys since I seem to be contriversial at the moment I will try to low key my presentation. The following is my opinion only! the q-flush system works on agitation. the more pressure the better it works. psi regulator just defeats the process. Here is what I suggest. Since the hose attached with a clamp likes to blow off leaving you with a nasty repair job, plumb it in with PVC fittings. Get a PVC garden hose adapter fitting that will screw directly into the q-flush and from there on out plumbing it with PVC glued in fittings, You will save yourself a lot of grief.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

I just installed my Tornado a couple of weeks ago. I dropped the right side of the belly panel just forward of the front steps (28RSDS) and the black tank was right there. I didn't have to cut into the panel at all. I was a little hesitant to drill the hole, but just went for it. 15 minutes later, I was finished. Such an easy mod.

If you have any mechanical skills, give it a shot. At least drop one side of the panel to see where the tank is. I'm glad I didn't have to cut the panel.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I know the installation is very fun to do but trust me, it will be the best 2.5hrs you have spent. I have now installed 2 and the 2nd time around went alot faster. The 2 main reasons

1 - It is easier to cut into your trailer once you have made your 1st hole
2 - I cheated the 2nd time and cut a flap in the underbelly

Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

There are DIY projects and dealer projects - for me, underbelly is the domain of the dealer. $50 bucks for our QF install when we bought a bunch of other stuff (meaning we probably overpaid for the other stuff!).

Best money I've ever spent!


----------

